# FR Trial May 8-9th



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

PennsWoods Ring Club will be hosting a FR Trial Sat-Sun May 8-9th. the Judge will be Camille Tisserand (France) the Decoys will be Jimmy Vanhove (France level 3) and Pablo Ortiz (Mexico level 2) All levels offered. CSAU, Brevet, Ring I and Ring II on Sat and Ring III on Sun. For more information see the events calendar at http://www.frenchringsport.com/ click on Agenda for an overview of events, or click on clubs (PennsWoods) for directions, hotels, etc. or email [email protected] for more info. Pre registration is required see the download menu for a request to compete form or contact your local club President. Spectators are welcome!


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Richard Rutt said:


> PennsWoods Ring Club will be hosting a FR Trial Sat-Sun May 8-9th. the Judge will be Camille Tisserand (France) the Decoys will be Jimmy Vanhove (France level 3) and Pablo Ortiz (Mexico level 2) All levels offered. CSAU, Brevet, Ring I and Ring II on Sat and Ring III on Sun. For more information see the events calendar at http://www.frenchringsport.com/ click on Agenda for an overview of events, or click on clubs (PennsWoods) for directions, hotels, etc. or email [email protected] for more info. Pre registration is required see the download menu for a request to compete form or contact your local club President. Spectators are welcome!


Rick
I look forward to seeing Camille again he did a great job at the Formation / Selection in Florida.
Also can't wait to see Jimmy in a trial...... watching his stick work at the decoy seminar was a sight indeed.
Pablo Ortiz will be a new face for me.

If I can help out in any way before or during the trial feel free to let me know.

Craig


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the trial, it's been a long winter and I can't wait! See you there!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

I will be there. Putting in request for time off of work next week. I will be driving up and taking nice liesurely trip ,should arrive thurs night, I will bring 3 dogs 2 ring 3 dogs and one ring 1 or maybe just a ring 3 and ring 1 havent decided yet. looking forward to nice strong correct trial, and hoping to woop urban ass once again.
i believe my freinds from tampa ring will be showing also .

frankie


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

I think Camille did a great job at the Formation as well and is a really nice guy as too. And it will be really good for me because my dog has not seen either of the decoys so it should be a great experance for him. I will also be able to help out in any way needed, just let me know!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

WILLIAIM i believe mr ortiz did the cic when we went to france if im not mistaking . i got to many concusions i cant recall 100 percent, this trial should be great trial jimmy v and ortiz and camille this is strong correct jury, looking forward to it,


frankie


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes frankie you're right I think he did Rll if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Richard Rutt said:


> PennsWoods Ring Club will be hosting a FR Trial Sat-Sun May 8-9th. the Judge will be Camille Tisserand (France) the Decoys will be Jimmy Vanhove (France level 3) and Pablo Ortiz (Mexico level 2) All levels offered. CSAU, Brevet, Ring I and Ring II on Sat and Ring III on Sun. For more information see the events calendar at http://www.frenchringsport.com/ click on Agenda for an overview of events, or click on clubs (PennsWoods) for directions, hotels, etc. or email [email protected] for more info. Pre registration is required see the download menu for a request to compete form or contact your local club President. Spectators are welcome!


I definitely plan on "dragging" a few from my training group up to it. Hopefully a few of us will be able to enter too! O


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

Wawashkashi Tashi said:


> I definitely plan on "dragging" a few from my training group up to it. Hopefully a few of us will be able to enter too! O


Make sure if you plan on entering your dogs, you have the proper paperwork in!!! 
http://arfcanines.com/trial.html


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe I can get up there and do the dog in white for the threes. I would love to work with Jimmy. Buko would love that as well.


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

what time is it going to start saturday? anyone know exact address of the training center? couldnt find exact directions on the french ring sport site. thanks!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Who is planning on going ?? This should be an awesome trial, with two of the worlds best decoys on hand to test the dogs.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Benjamin, go to the ARF website, go to the calendar and click on the date- it will give you a lot of info
http://arfcanines.com/events.html


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm goin Saturday, I want to check out bervet abd FR 1... Hopes of getting those on GloK.


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

Truck is in the shop getting repairs for the long 20 hour ride, well i will be there rick , jeff, and for whom ever gives 2 .... .. I will be bringing 2 ring 3 dogs and one ring 1 dog, so ill have my weekend full, rick i want my apple shine, no damm excuses, and cant wait t see my good friend ubble, i try not to break any vari kennels this trip, 

frankie


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Congratulations to Pablo Ortiz for becoming Mexico’s number one ranked LVL III Decoy, by winning the recent Mexican Super Selection. It is always nice when hard work and dedication pays off.
Pablo will be joined by Jimmy Vanhove as the decoys working the upcoming PennsWoods Trial. It will be an honor to have both France’s and Mexico’s number one ranked decoys working the Trial on May 8-9. This will be the first time the two country’s best decoys are represented at the same trial.
Camille Tisserand will be the judging the trial. Jimmy Vanhove and Pablo Ortiz will be doing the decoy work. 
In addition to this world class team the trial will be held at the newly re designed PennsWoods Trial Field. Rick Rutt has done a nice job of putting together a field that does the sport proud. 
For those wishing to attend the trial on May 8-9 travel arrangements and more can be found here.

http://arfcanines.com/clubs.html


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Sounds like this is going to be a great trial. Wish I could attend.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Craig Wood said:


> Congratulations to Pablo Ortiz for becoming Mexico’s number one ranked LVL III Decoy, by winning the recent Mexican Super Selection.


Pablo is a ninja for sure. There is a great vid on youtube of him in slow mo on the basket guard, I think it is from the selectif. You can see the dog for 3 steps trying to get him and Pablo is always just in front of the dog. NINJA! 

He is also a super guy and very courteous and polite and excellent for training. My dog got sunstroke (or exhaustion or whatever it was called) while Pablo was here for a seminar/trial in Canada and it was Pablo that stayed and helped me with my dog. Awesome guy all around.

With Jimmy and Pablo as decoys you guys had better bring your A Game!

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Fallen5t1#p/u/3/7CWmktHdt9k

the video I mentioned in my post earlier.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/Fallen5t1#p/u/3/7CWmktHdt9k
> 
> the video I mentioned in my post earlier.
> 
> Tamara McIntosh


You weren't kidding! Quick like Ninja!


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/Fallen5t1#p/u/3/7CWmktHdt9k
> 
> the video I mentioned in my post earlier.
> 
> Tamara McIntosh


Thanks for the link Tamara


Pablo and Jimmy The Mongoose and the Gazelle.
Should be a great test for the dogs.
Two completely different physical skill sets with these two decoys
I can not wait


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

Looking forward to coming out to this trial! My Wife is REAL happy it is on Mothers Day!!! And the Championships is on my Anniversary!!! God damn sport!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Got my ticket, getting excited to go. Who wouldn't considering the level of decoys ??

I wonder how many NARA folks are gonna give this trial a shot ?? HELL of a nice jury.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

sucks my company is sponsoring a police dog competition here in VA that weekend and i got to work it that saturday may 8th. i'd love to make it up to the next trial.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ditch them and come anyway.

Here is my favorite video from the seminar that I attended.

Watch the last half, that is the part I am talking about.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u9ezAyhwsU&feature=related


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i wish i could but i run the company and i have my people covering other markets this weekend. With what we payed to be sponsoring the event i kind of gotta show up and sell stuff or its a bust on that particular sponsorship. 

Ill get up there sooner or later (sooner i hope).


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

the countdown is on!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I had a great first day, it is gonna be a great trial.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

You went?
Oh man!!! Is Steve going that weekend?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am here now. The field looks great, Jimmy worked Buko, and yes, there is a HUGE difference for the dog. I will get some video of the dog at the trial, he is gonna be dog in white for the threes.

Too bad that people would rather wait for easier trials, I love this shit. THe dog was super happy to play with this kind of speed, and skill. PLUS it is only half of the combination that will be here.

For those that are not coming, not trialing thier dogs, what a shame.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, I'll be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am here now. The field looks great, Jimmy worked Buko, and yes, there is a HUGE difference for the dog. I will get some video of the dog at the trial, he is gonna be dog in white for the threes.
> 
> Too bad that people would rather wait for easier trials, I love this shit. THe dog was super happy to play with this kind of speed, and skill. PLUS it is only half of the combination that will be here.
> 
> For those that are not coming, not trialing thier dogs, what a shame.


I will be there ; I've waited a life time to meet you! I'm sure I'll be disapointed


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Too bad that people would rather wait for easier trials, I love this shit.


Mondioring convert?


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Mondioring convert?


Ya what's the deal? Do you have to be FR club member to trial? No? What does "white" mean?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I think I meant Jeff is converting to French Ring


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

kevin holford said:


> I will be there ; I've waited a life time to meet you! I'm sure I'll be disapointed


 Lmfao!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Kinda like what is gonna happen when I see your dog. Oh look, another nervy shitter bouv. LOL Feel free not to speak to me, as this way you can be disappointed now.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Kinda like what is gonna happen when I see your dog. Oh look, another nervy shitter bouv. LOL Feel free not to speak to me, as this way you can be disappointed now.


JEFF.....need to get some dates in June so I can switch your ticket.....if you can find a way to call me...please do, or shoot me an email. 

I was thinking the third weekend in June? The 17th through the 21st.....


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Kinda like what is gonna happen when I see your dog. Oh look, another nervy shitter bouv. LOL Feel free not to speak to me, as this way you can be disappointed now.


:lol: Stop it, don't be so sensitive!


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

What's the start time?

Over


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

For Saturday ?? I don't know, check out the ARF website, I am sure it is on there.

LEPIC ! LEPIC ! where are you ?? LOL THe field looks really great, I got video of the dang thing from different angles. It is really done the way it is supposed to look.

Still hoping to see some of these NARA folks, remember, it won't go against your precious ch. scores. I would love to see how well your dogs do against these guys.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeff Is Buko ready for dog in white yet? My plans are to bring Finn and Halo for Friday, will this work for you guys? Looks like cooler weather for Sat / Sun great stuff for the dogs. Can't wait for the trial going to be great stuff indeed. See Ya


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a special deal for nara folks, entry fee will be waived if you pass. FREE TRIAL !!! I think this is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> For those that are not coming, not trialing thier dogs, what a shame.


Just rub it in, why dontcha?!  ](*,)
I was so busy w/ IWPA (weight pull) Nationals, I didn't get my paperwork figured out in time, ~then~ the rocket scientists I work for screwed up what days I had requested off & scheduled a bunch of stuff for me! I'm hoping to make it up there Sunday to see the dogs & meet some folks at least.. & I won't be able to trial my own "shitter" Bouvier this time around...  Oh well, it'll still be awesome to see the quality of decoys they've brought in!


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

Best of luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Somebody's blonde ass better be taking some good video of the "dog in white"....................................oh yeah...mmmm hmmmmm, thanks for the phone call....not like you have ANYTHING else to do except train with all those guys...totally pisses me off. LOL 

Seriously, I know you are having a blast....please let me know how it went when you get back!!! 

We are building the palisade this weekend and hopefully two permanent blinds....so excited to get that done!!! Since we rescheduled this weekend I figured I may as well try and be productive. 

Will order fencing for the field next month.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I took a lot of video of the field it is very professional and looks real nice.

Jimmy has been working Buko a little bit, as there are some differences in FR. Buko had an emotional issue with the call off being on a face, now he is crashing into him, but no bite.

Lepic is here, and got to work with Jimmy, and Buko volenteered to help with the pivots.

I just got back from picking Pablo up from the airport, all the security made him miss his flight out of houston. His bags were here. : )

I cannot wait to see how well the dog will do against these guys. I have no idea what he will do with the sock drop shit, and the pallisade will be interesting, as the dog knows to jump one way, and he did it fine the first couple times I tried it, but he of course, is adding his own flavor to the thing. He jumped on my back as I was walking out to call him back over.

I need to find someone that will video for me. Buko and I have a lot to get right in a very short period of time, and a lot of practice doing it differently.

I am pretty excited to see how you will have your field set up. I need to figure out how to smuggle Esko with me, as I guess he is giving Steph the what for.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Saturday start time? It's not on site...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Show up at 7:00. Or you could call the number that Rick gave you. LOL


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Show up at 7:00. Or you could call the number that Rick gave you. LOL



OK I'll bring all my shoes and glasses. Ra-tard dog will stay at home, he's very frightened of men with sticks that look like they want to hurt him; this is common for KNPV line Boo v aaa's


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff.....

I am waiting for you to get here so that we can set the field up correctly and then measure out the distances so that it is the correct size. 

I am going to order 4' chainlink fencing with two entry gates and then a large gate for the mower. I gave our fence guy the size of what the field needs to be. 

We do need to move the three semi's and concrete mixer before the fence goes up. 

Am going to move some of the bleachers from the school gym out to the field as well. And am thinking of a large shed with electricity to it for a food hut......

Figured I have the Kevin Costner "Field of Dreams" mentality...."if you build it, they will come". Want people to know that I am serious about all of this and want to put on some of the best trials in the midwest. 

Don't get me wrong, I know what I am up against, but that is perfectly fine. It will happen!!! 

I will get some ideas when I go to Lisa Gellers in a couple weeks as well I am sure. Can't wait to meet her and Mongoose. 

Anyway......I am rambling......have a GREAT weekend and give Buko a slap upside the head for me.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have lots of video of how this field is set up, it is really well done.

Buko is going to do dog in white for 1 2 3. I am sure that a slap somewhere will be necessary.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

How did it go today?


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Anybody still awake that knows what time stuff is supposed to start on Sunday?? Or how late it's expected to go? Thanks!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

How many dogs trialed?


----------

